# Bella ate my thyroid medicine



## thelady (Jul 15, 2013)

Little stinker. I have my eye on Bella 99.9 percent of the day. When I don't she's at a very good day care.
Private groomer that watches her at her home. I always keep our bedroom and bathroom doors closed since
we got her. I had to run downstairs to use my printer. I saw the doors were closed and quick
ran downstairs. The dogs sit up at the top of the stairs and wait for me. So that's where
I thought she was with her cousin. I go back upstairs and he is little Bella on my bed
with the look what I did face. She was on the wrong side of the doors and got into the bathroom.
Got my bottle of Thyroid medicine and ate about 20 tablets. Shoot. Called the vet
and yep rushed her to the vet's office. They had her vomit but thyroid dissolves quickly.
So because that much thyroid can make them super hyper and their heart race she is spending
the night at the hospital. I do have insurance for her. Learned that the hard way with another golden. I'd
rather be safe than sorry and bring her home and have her have a problem in the middle of the night.
She was supposed to get spayed tomorrow but will reschedule that one. And I'm posting this to 
let everyone know that the vet said we may not see any symptoms until it's all absorbed and that
could be 4-9 hours later. He felt she would be okay and they gave her charcoal to absorb 
the medicine and fluids but he did say it would still be a good idea to stay. Dang it. I can't get the top
off the bottle but she could. Hope she's sleeping. It is so quiet in the house. 

:surprise:


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh thank heaven you figured out right away what had happened. What a nightmare. I'm glad she's overnighting at the vet. Talk about a giant lesson with this dog. Yikes.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Fortunately, human thyroid meds are much, much weaker than the dog version. I'd lay money you won't see any effects.Whew.


----------

